# Latest (RF) TiVo Mini pricing



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I see Amazon has this $10 cheaper than TiVo 

Are there ever any better discounts on Minis, or is this the best price I can get?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

thyname said:


> I see Amazon has this $10 cheaper than TiVo
> 
> Are there ever any better discounts on Minis, or is this the best price I can get?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's too late now but I picked up 2 Mini's from Best Buy last week.
They were on sale for $114.99 - I now wish that I had got the 3rd that I was going to add down the road at that sale price.

I just checked they are back up to $149.99.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

They shot up in price from $115 in the last couple days, due to inventory. They may drop back down.

Some also theorize a new Mini is imminent.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> They shot up in price from $115 in the last couple days, due to inventory. They may drop back down.
> 
> Some also theorize a new Mini is imminent.


A new Mini? What can a new Mini do that the current one does not?

Any links on this? Rumors are rumors...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A 4K Mini in 2016 was mentioned by the chief marketing whatchamacallit back when the Bolt launched. Otherwise, the current Mini is perfectly good.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> A 4K Mini in 2016 was mentioned by the chief marketing whatchamacallit back when the Bolt launched. Otherwise, the current Mini is perfectly good.


I forgot about 4K. Whenever that is going to happen... It is taking DTV quite a bit to get it right with baseball. Let's see. I for one would not wait much. If I find a Mini for 100, I'll buy it


----------



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> A 4K Mini in 2016 was mentioned by the chief marketing whatchamacallit back when the Bolt launched. Otherwise, the current Mini is perfectly good.


I'm hoping they come out with a wireless mini. No running cables to each TV location. Just plug it in the wall run coax from mini to TV that's it. DIRECTV has this setup.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

sdpadres said:


> I'm hoping they come out with a wireless mini. No running cables to each TV location. Just plug it in the wall run coax from mini to TV that's it. DIRECTV has this setup.


You mean run HDMI Cable from Mini to tv?

I have wireless Genie Mini with Directv (in addition to TiVo w/ Verizon FIOS), and it works great! You can virtually move the tv anywhere you want and have live tv and access to recorded shows on main DVR. This is especially awesome during the summer, when I often get the tv to the patio while BBQ-ing, drinking. etc. Priceless!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

My local BB had Mini RF (93000) for $132.99, so I bought it. I also had a $10 certificate so ended up being $130 with tax.

I have 30 day to return it, so hopefully the new 4K and/or wireless Mini is release within these 30 days 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sdpadres said:


> I'm hoping they come out with a wireless mini. No running cables to each TV location. Just plug it in the wall run coax from mini to TV that's it. DIRECTV has this setup.





thyname said:


> You mean run HDMI Cable from Mini to tv?
> 
> I have wireless Genie Mini with Directv (in addition to TiVo w/ Verizon FIOS), and it works great! You can virtually move the tv anywhere you want and have live tv and access to recorded shows on main DVR. This is especially awesome during the summer, when I often get the tv to the patio while BBQ-ing, drinking. etc. Priceless!


Many posters have successfully used netgear branded access point to enable wireless mini.

Tivo doesn't support wireless. Doesn't DTV encode with h.264? Doesn't DTV limit the bitrate (compress) so they can transmit more channels? Tivo records the data stream as transmitted by the cable operator. My understanding is the bitrate transmitted by a tivo to a mini might be (much?) higher then the bitrate used by DTV.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I do not see any difference in picture quality between DTV main Genie DVR HR44 and Wireless Genie Mini. Having said this, wireless Genie Minis are connected to small tvs (40" and 32"), and the HR44 to a 4K 65" tv. On the same 65" I have connected both HR44 with DTV and TIVO Mini w/ Verizon FIOS. Picture quality is better with DTV IMHO.

Picture quality from TiVo Mini on the 65" above is equal to the picture quality of my other 60" tv on the basement powered by TiVo Bolt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

thyname said:


> I do not see any difference in picture quality between DTV main Genie DVR HR44 and Wireless Genie Mini. Having said this, wireless Genie Minis are connected to small tvs (40" and 32"), and the HR44 to a 4K 65" tv. On the same 65" I have connected both HR44 with DTV and TIVO Mini w/ Verizon FIOS. Picture quality is better with DTV IMHO.
> 
> Picture quality from TiVo Mini on the 65" above is equal to the picture quality of my other 60" tv on the basement powered by TiVo Bolt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry I didn't word my previous post better. My understanding is DTV compresses the signal more then most cable. They use MP4 and, from what I've read, they do a good job encoding. An hour show on DTV is likely to use less hard disk space then the same hour show on many cable systems. It could be half the size. Half the size means there is better chance of wireless working.

My point is the tivo mini, and I think the DTV genie, doesn't transcode. The picture is the same as it is on the main unit.

Many people use wireless with the mini. Tivo won't support it. There could be issues.


----------



## wnetfor (May 19, 2016)

Just ordered a Tivo Mini at Amazon today for $118.97 (plus tax in CA). I realize this is not the best price ever, but usually it is around $137 even at Amazon. It has been this price before but went back up within a day or two, so sorry if you check later and the price has changed.

By the way, as a Prime subscriber, the order is supposed to be delivered to me today (same day)! Don't know how they do it.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It now shows $117.98 at Amazon. I guess I jumped the gun too soon. Oh well.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

thyname said:


> It now shows $117.98 at Amazon. I guess I jumped the gun too soon. Oh well..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I went ahead and grabbed another Mini for my system that I will be setting up next weekend. I was able to get 2 from Best Buy for $114.99 a couple a weeks ago. I wasn't going to add a 3rd right away but when I saw that my $115 price was hard to be had, I wish I had done a third.

Well for 4.00 more I figured it was worth the deal.


----------



## BigBob32 (May 23, 2016)

Glad I waited the one day. Was going to buy at BB for 139 but instead just got 2 on amazon for 117 each.


----------



## dukenilnil (May 15, 2009)

According to camelcamelcamel, it's been $119 or lower on Amazon since mid-November 2015, except for about 4 days in May when it was around $140. Lowest price was $110.


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

I picked up two for $112 each on Amazon in April.. I need one more and they are up to $139 :/


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Patience and camelcamelcamel.com are your friends!

(Patience!?!? he said. I don't need no stinking patience!)


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

dlfl said:


> Patience and camelcamelcamel.com are your friends!
> 
> (Patience!?!? he said. I don't need no stinking patience!)


Oh yea.. I have the camelcamelcamel alert going. But dont think that I don't go check it also. I guess that points to the patience item


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

ji0005 said:


> Oh yea.. I have the camelcamelcamel alert going. But dont think that I don't go check it also. I guess that points to the patience item


I have successfully priced matched my BestBuy purchases with Amazon, even after the purchase (I get 30 day returns with BB as Elite member). Including most recently with TiVo Mini when I easily got $16.11 off after the purchase, by simply calling BB and pointing them to Amazon link.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Best price on a Mini that I've ever actually paid was $89 for a refurb Mini RF on Amazon about 4 months ago. Wish I had bought 4 as they have not been back in stock since. They looked brand new and functioned just fine too. The only way you could tell they were refurbs was the plain, black & white box.


----------

